# what is the best way??



## martina_p (Jan 23, 2011)

helooo :wave:

we are from croatia and we are thinking about to move in toronto....
im a Construction Technician(with a 6 years exp) and for about 3-4 mounth i will be Health and safety Engineer 

my b.friend is prof.firefighter (5 years exp) and he wil be soon Fire protection Engineer..

so beacuse our occupation are not at 29 noc list we decide to go in canada by the Working Holiday Program...

we are hoping that we are going to find a job and stay...

Q- is it better to stay by extending a work permit or try to stay by a PNP??

Q2-for a PNP program we need job right ?

Q3- for pernament res. we need to be in canada 2 years ??

help us to find best way to stay .. :confused2:

thank you sooo much


----------

